
A Source Code Typo Allowed an Attacker to Steal 370,000 Zerocoin ($592,000) - predicting
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/a-source-code-typo-allowed-an-attacker-to-steal-370-000-zerocoin-592-000-/
======
predicting
I feel bad for laughing

